# WhirleeJigs



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

It's not woodturning but it's made from wood. I started making these a few years back. It started with a duck but went to the flamingo, speck, redfish and the latest....a 2Cool Sheepshead! They have been spinning like a top with these winds.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Have many geese and ducks land in your yard? lol Colorblind ones of course! lol


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

No geese....just lucky to have a understanding neighbor!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

very nice! love the flamingo.


----------

